# User Review: Razer Black Widow Ultimate



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Making myself a user review here of my new keyboard.

Trying to emulate the TPU style of reviewing, lets see how well i do eh?

Introduction:

*Razer Black Widow Ultimate* mechanical gaming keyboard:

Black Widow Ultimate Specs:
        * Full mechanical keys with 50g actuation force
        * Individually back-lit keys with 5 levels of lighting
        * 1000Hz Ultrapolling™ / 1ms response time
        * Programmable keys with on-the-fly macro recording
        * Gaming mode option for deactivation of the Windows key
        * 10 customizable software profiles with on-the-fly switching
        * 5 additional macro keys
        * Gaming optimized key matrix for minimized ghosting
        * Multi-Media Controls
        * Braided cable
        * Audio-Out / Mic-In Jacks
        * USB Pass-through
        * Approx. size in mm: 475(L) x 171(W) x 30(H)
        * Weight: 1.5kg


Some things that arent very obvious from the specs alone:

The keyboard has two USB cables, and two 3.5mm audio cables for mic and headphone jacks. These merge together into one thick cable before joining back into the keyboard, resulting in one fairly stiff cable.

One USB cable is for the keyboard, one is for passthrough to the USB port on the keyboard, and the other two are kinda obvious. The audio and USB ports are on the right side of the keyboard, just in the right place to conflict with your mouse/mousepad. You really wouldn't want to place a large flashdrive or long cordless mouse receiver into it, and snap it off by accident.

Strangely, the audio jacks arent color coded. this could make connecting to the right audio jack quite confusing in the dark - which is where LED backlit keyboards shine their brightest (geddit? lol)


Edit: The audio jacks ARE color coded - the small plastic rings on the jacks that are usually black, are coded green and pink. They're very hard to see. The jacks on the keyboard to connect to are also not color coded, and have a small almost invisible logo to tell you which is which.


*Packaging and contents:*















Comes with a driver CD, instruction manual, razer product booklet and some razer adhesive decals to stick on things. I put mine on my Nintendo Wii.



The keyboard comes with razers software with the support for profiles, macro keys, and a few other assorted features.

The software is required for the macros to work - unlike say, the logitech G500 mouse there is no option to save the profiles to they keyboard directly.

Apparently this software hasnt changed much from their previous keyboards, so it should be familiar to people who have used the software previously.

*A closer look & software:*

I'll post some of razers images (which appear to be CGI renders) as well as my own, because mine likely wont come out well in the dark with the LED's turned on.



















The razer software is simple to use, mostly because it cant do anything. one feature i miss is the one logitechs had for a while, where you can disable the caps lock key entirely.





You can change any key to do any other keys job. not sure why its helpful, but it may be useful to some.

You can set up macros and assign them to profiles for certain programs/games. no different to any other macro system, except apparently you can record macros on the fly with this keyboard.






*Performance & Conclusion:*


*Performance:*

I'm comparing this keyboard to the other ones i have available and use daily:

Saitek Eclipse II (Rubber dome, gaming w/ LED)
Logitech Dinovo edge (cordless, scissor switch)
Cherry G85-2300 aka Cherry Evolution stream (Corded, Scissor switch)



*Gaming:*

Massive improvements over the scissor switch keyboards, which didnt always work so well. You could press the key down and have it register, but slacking off on the pressure and it would release too easily (For example, W wouldnt stay registered and you'd stop moving forward in FPS games)

Key presses seem to register a bit quicker, so those snap 'run away!' moments in FPS games seem to work fairly well too.

*Techpowerup use Office/typing work:*

Apart from the usual typos adjusting to a new keyboard and the new (relatively loud) clicking sound, I'm having no trouble adjusting to it at all. Keys are definitely easier to press than when typing on the other keyboards, and no mis-presses at all like on the cherry (every time i push a key down, it registers 100% of the time)


*Pricing:*

Goes for $129 USD, $159 AUD. Comparable to high end logitech keyboards like the G19, which have an LCD screen but the inferior rubber dome keys.

Pricing outside of the USA is pretty poor, considering the Au dollar is stronger than the american one right now.

Availability is low too - I've had to wait almost 2 months for my preorder to arrive, since it was launched in the USA.


*Pros:*
Mechanical keys really do boost precision/typing speed
Individual LED backlighting per key
USB port on keyboard
audio extension on keyboard (great for those with short headphone cords)
Macro Keys can be recorded via the keyboard, while in game/program.
Multiple brightness settings for LEDs - the dimmest setting is quite visible during the day
Just looks darn sexy!

*Cons:*

Expensive
clicking may offend those sleeping/in the next room.
one USB cable could have sufficed, and a USB soundcard integrated at this price could have worked well too
 F keys placed close together - may result in accidental keypresses.
Some key functions not backlit (EG, media key functions via the Fn key)
M5 (macro 5) is very close to Ctrl key. mistakes will be made as you get used to the keyboard
Very thick cable (since its four cables in one)
Fingerprint magnet
Macro keys require razer software
Razer software has almost zero features aside from macro recording



Conclusion:

8/10


The only main problems are:

Price
Noisy clicks
Stupid font on the keys

Other than that its definitely one of the most responsive gaming keyboards you can buy, with super bright LED lights to go with it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 31, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

uploading to TPU.org nao

edit: done


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice little review Mussels. I've been enjoying my standard BlackWidow thus far. It took me a few weeks of use to get used to the keys and key spacing though.

Also, the features of the ultimate aren't hardly worth the price difference IMO, no offense.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Nice little review Mussels. I've been enjoying my standard BlackWidow thus far. It took me a few weeks of use to get used to the keys and key spacing though.
> 
> Also, the features of the ultimate aren't hardly worth the price difference IMO, no offense.



i really didnt give a damn about anything but the LED lights. that was a necessity to me.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks nice, and I want something to replace the red LEDs of my Sidewinder X4, but sheez, that's expensive! I'll probably look for a trade for a Logitech G110.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Schweet. I want one. Too bad it's hella expensive!

The lights are a nice touch!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> It looks nice, and I want something to replace the red LEDs of my Sidewinder X4, but sheez, that's expensive! I'll probably look for a trade for a Logitech G110.



its mechanical.

a good comparison i saw elsewhere, is comparing a touchscreen with no feedback to one that beeps/vibrates on a successful press. it takes the guesswork out of pressing a key and hoping it registered.


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i really didnt give a damn about anything but the LED lights. that was a necessity to me.



After having the backlit keyboard it's kind of hard to go back to not having it. I just went through the same thing.


----------



## razaron (Dec 31, 2010)

It sucks that back-lit mechanical keyboards are so expensive.
Also your enter key looks weird.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2010)

I still have my original eclipse, still love it, but it is getting a bit worn. some of the letters are starting to fade, and it needs a bath. Love it, how does does the eclipse II compare to the original or the widow?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I still have my original eclipse, still love it, but it is getting a bit worn. some of the letters are starting to fade, and it needs a bath. Love it, how does does the eclipse II compare to the original or the widow?



i upgraded from the eclipse II... the widow craps all over it. its just so much nicer to type on, if you can get past the extra noise.

Personally i'd be fine with FEELING the click and not hearing it.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 31, 2010)

I grew up on old IBM terminals, IO keyboards that could have doubled as flotation devices and saved everyone on the Titanic. 


The eclipse was the last keyboard that I bought that I actually almost enjoy typing on.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll stick to my Deck Legend. Too many features on a keyboard is flat out gay. Backlit by LEDs good. Stupid Font Bad. Mechanical Keys good. Stupid Clicking Bad. Nice looking good. Stupid spacing bad.

I'd probably use it as a weapon before I'd use it as a keyboard.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice review But it has an extra row of buttons next to the TAB,CAPS LOCK,SHIFT etc...
makes it a total no go for me


----------



## Krony (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice, i use a Lycosa Mirror which looks quite similar and that replaced my Eclipse II


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2010)

everybody is like.. mechanical?


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the leaking backlighting between the keys. Meh, nice keyboard regardless.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2010)

that can't be helped with standard size keycaps.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I'm not a fan of the leaking backlighting between the keys. Meh, nice keyboard regardless.



i like it. helps to define the edges of the keys.


the image i took was on the 'medium' setting for brightness


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> everybody is like.. mechanical?



where was that ever said? Also my G110 doesnt leak light, but you already knew that right?

@ mussels, Any driver quirks or anything?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2010)

nope, but the Logitech G110 doesn't have a LED under each Keycap.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 31, 2010)

it still seems it can be helped with standard sized keys then


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> where was that ever said? Also my G110 doesnt leak light, but you already knew that right?
> 
> @ mussels, Any driver quirks or anything?



none. the drivers dont do squat except the macros and key rebindings.



BumbleBee said:


> nope, but the Logitech G110 doesn't have a LED under each Keycap.





sneekypeet said:


> it still seems it can be helped with standard sized keys then



on the dimmest setting there is very little bleeding. the bleeding is quite minimal really, since its angled away from the person using it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

because TPU is about sharing the love:

Max brightness





Min brightness


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> it still seems it can be helped with standard sized keys then



but I wasn't talking about every keyboard in existence. I was talking about mechanicals (Razer, iOne and Deck).


----------



## TotalChaos (Dec 31, 2010)

I have one in transit, It will be here next week. Got it on sale for $87 CDN from NewEgg.ca. Looks like a nice keyboard, cant wait. I didn't get the model with audio jacks or USB so I gather thats why the price difference


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

TotalChaos said:


> I have one in transit, It will be here next week. Got it on sale for $87 CDN from NewEgg.ca. Looks like a nice keyboard, cant wait. I didn't get the model with audio jacks or USB so I gather thats why the price difference



thats the non ultimate edition.

difference is the LED's, the USB and the audio.

oh and 2" less e-peen.


edit: small update. the audio pass through jacks do NOT reduce quality like so many other passthrough devices, even on high end speaker sets. I'm definitely going to make use of this at lan parties.

Only downside is that the realtek HD audio i'm testing it on, detects something connected when i plug in the keyboard to the soundcard - NOT when i plug in the headphones to the jack on the keyboard. This 'breaks' jack auto sensing  as far as the keyboard is concerned.


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats the non ultimate edition.
> 
> difference is the LED's, the USB and the audio.
> 
> ...



I've yet to hear a headphone jack on a keyboard that didn't bring in a lot of extra noise -This keyboard definitely sounds nice though.  Now all I have to do is convince my wife it's worth the price!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2011)

small update: the USB port on the black widow ultimate has some issues.

when testing with a bluetooth adaptor, there is large amounts of interference, making it unusable even at extremely close range. same adaptor on a regular extension lead or to a port on the front of the case doesnt exhibit the same issue.


this kinda sucks, as a nano bluetooth adaptor was the only thing i had a use for that port for.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> small update: the USB port on the black widow ultimate has some issues.
> 
> when testing with a bluetooth adaptor, there is large amounts of interference, making it unusable even at extremely close range. same adaptor on a regular extension lead or to a port on the front of the case doesnt exhibit the same issue.
> 
> ...



to add. the Razer Lycosa audio pass-through is unshielded and can distort.

Gigabyte had a mechanical keyboard called the GK-K8000 with a onboard C-Media chip I thought that was cool.

make sure you keep the Razer Blackwidow Ultimate clean because Cherry MX Blue switches do not like debris. you can buy a keycap puller or make one from a couple paper clips or pci bracket. use compressed air to clean.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 5, 2011)

I got the Black Widow basic model yesterday, only thing I miss is back lighting on the keyboard, sorry to hear about the USB issue's


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2011)

basically it seems the audio ports and USB port are of limited use, so the only use of the ultimate is the LED lighting - and for many, it simply wont be worth the extra cost.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 5, 2011)

Im sorry to hear that but happy i went for the standard model


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2011)

i'll say this too: despite all the flaws, i do not regret paying $180 Aud (which aint far off $200 USD since our dollar is stronger atm) to pre-order this keyboard and get it shipped at the expensive cost to get it early (well, early in Au).


even with all its flaws, its just a solid design and bliss to type on. i can type 'slowly' and still keep pace with my previous keyboards, where i constantly typod due to keys not registering.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 6, 2011)

have you had any problems gaming with Cherry MX Blue switches? some people have problems because the reset point is higher than the actuation point. you have to raise your finger quite a bit before pressing down again to register a keystroke. other Cherry MX switches don't have this problem.

there is no question I would buy a Topre Realforce if I had $200.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> have you had any problems gaming with Cherry MX Blue switches? some people have problems because the reset point is higher than the actuation point. you have to raise your finger quite a bit before pressing down again to register a keystroke. other Cherry MX switches don't have this problem.
> 
> there is no question I would buy a Topre Realforce if I had $200.



no problems at all. i find it much better than my previous keyboards.

when it comes to gaming, you're holding it down or you're not... high speed tapping just doesnt happen (at least not in FPS/RTS games)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Das Ultimate with Cherry MX Blue switches and I find it too difficult to play First Person Shooters. I am not the only one either. 

HHKB is another mechanical keyboard I wouldn't mind. capacitive switches sound orgasmic especially without a steel plate.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a Das Ultimate with Cherry MX Blue switches and I find it too difficult to play First Person Shooters. I am not the only one either.
> 
> HHKB is another mechanical keyboard I wouldn't mind. capacitive switches sound more orgasmic without a steel plate.



maybe razer did something different to help counter the problems.  i've had no problems other than my mic picking up the clicking noises to piss people off in teamspeak XD


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 6, 2011)

Just got this keyboard and I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

update: the problems with the USB port on the keyboard may not be the keyboards fault - when i use my USB 3.0 ports instead of my AMD USB 2.0 ports, i no longer have the audio problems with bluetooth devices.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 31, 2011)

I think people who do a lot of typing ow it to themselves to try out a mechanical keyboard. It will most likely feel a bit odd at first when you venture into mechanical territory but once you get used to it, it will be hard to go back to rubber dome keys. 

I guess if you have a headset with a poor omnidirectional microphone then it will pickup the key clicks. It has not been a problem with the headsets I have tested lately. 

The latency aspects that the companies point out is irrelevant. The better ergonomics of a mechanical keyboard is not.


----------

